# What is the best breed for Western Pleasure?



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm no expert whatsoever but I've always loved Quarter Horses for WP  Just my opinion. I also like Arabs (with that one I'm biased though, as my horse is an Arab lol). I believe that any horse is capable of it though if they're trained well


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

In my personal opinion, there isn't a particular breed that's "best" as a Western Pleasure mount. You could take many breeds and transform them into the perfect pleasure horse; I've seen Anglo-Arabians, Shires, Clydesdales, Percherons, Paints, Standardbreds - the list goes on! Many breeds may not initially seem like trail horses, and yet they are often the best ones. 

With that said, many go for Quarter Horses. They have good stamina, and yet possess the muscle for quick spurts of speed when you come across that perfect gallop spot - but, they're not endurance horses, such as many finer-boned breeds. It depends on the sort of riding you're interested in doing. 

Keeping all of the above in mind, I think the most important thing to look at is personality. Is the horse seasoned in trails? Will they bolt if a man walking his dog turns out and onto the trail? I'd be open-minded when searching, and definitely stay away from breed stereotypes; I know some people are terrified of Thoroughbreds because they are classified as anxious, high-strung animals when they, too, can make wonderful pleasure mounts! 

I hope you find the horse perfect for you!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

What level are you looking at to show in? 

If you are planning to show in a breed organization that would tell you what you need to know right there. If you are going to be doing open shows, then I would look for a well-broke, seasoned pleasure horse and pay less attention to the breed. I would not recommend a draft horse or anything like that. I'm not sure why SeemsLegit is going on about trail horses unless you have another thread talking about a horse for trail riding. 

The best horses for western pleasure are the ones that are bred for it and trained for it, typically. Find a trainer and they can help find you a horse.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh, poo. Ignore me. I associate Western Pleasure with being non-competing, and often forget you can actually show in the class.. I have a great habit of making a fool of myself on this forum, it seems!


----------



## IloveCody (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for your input! I have ridden quarter horses mostly through my experience, however my friends own a white thoroughbred and I have ridden him Western and English, and he is just the sweetest, smoothest creature. I don't mind your bias toward Arabs, (Cheyennes Mom) for I have a thing for that beautiful breed as well.....


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

spurstop said:


> What level are you looking at to show in?
> 
> If you are planning to show in a breed organization that would tell you what you need to know right there. If you are going to be doing open shows, then I would look for a well-broke, seasoned pleasure horse and pay less attention to the breed. *I would not recommend a draft horse or anything like that.* I'm not sure why SeemsLegit is going on about trail horses unless you have another thread talking about a horse for trail riding.
> 
> The best horses for western pleasure are the ones that are bred for it and trained for it, typically. Find a trainer and they can help find you a horse.


Why? I consider Gypsy Horses, drafts. We have tons of Gypsy owners who show in WP and do very nicely. 

Lizzie


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

They aren't meant to be western pleasure horses. Hitch type drafts in particular are meant to have knee action. They don't typically move very nicely. If you want to be competitive in a class, and have the possibility of moving up to a higher level, then select a horse that is bred and trained for that event.

If you want to bomb around, then whatever.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I can think of a few breeds which have high knee action normally and I agree, they would probably not often be used in WP. But there are a whole lot of breeds from which the OP could choose, which could be and are, seen in WP classes. 

Lizzie


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are showing open shows against all other breeds, a stock breed is your best bet, meaning quarter horses, paints. I do love an Arab for WP but unfortunately some judges are biased, I so hate that!


----------



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't know much about Western Pleasure, but I would think;
Quarter Horse
Appendix
Arabian
Quarab
Paint


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Saddlebreds make WP look even more elegant.. Also Saddlebreds are cadillacs to ride to being with so when you get them going a the "WP speeds" it's like riding on a cloud..


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I, too, was looking for a western pleasure horse recently. I was looking more into stock breeds, ie quarters, paints, and breeds of that nature.

I ran across an ad for a pinto saddlebred and decided to go out on a limb and check him out as I'd never ridden a saddlebred, let alone one for western pleasure. As it turns out, he's wonderful and competed in a class of 26 stock horses and came out on top.

Instead of a specific breed, decide what you want in a horse and then look at the individual horse above all else and how suitable he/she is for what you want to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

So glad to hear that. You are going to LOVE your Saddlebred! I always wish that more people would consider them, for so many diciplines. Be careful though - you might end up with more than one. If I were younger, I'd sure get another.

Lizzie


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thing is, and I am only speaking from the associations I have shown under for last 3 decades (CEF & now renamed Equestrian Canada), the judges are somewhat biased against non-stock horse type breeds. For example, a so-so Arab/rider combo against a so-so stock horse duo, 95% of the time the later places higher, HOWEVER if you enter good non-stock horse type breed with a good rider against the same in the stock horse, your chances are evened up. For lower levels of riding & trained horse, stick with the stock horse for better placings.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

"FeatheredFeet" -----> I am in trouble with Saddlebreds already - when you know you are getting 2nd. one you know it...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Thing is, and I am only speaking from the associations I have shown under for last 3 decades (CEF & now renamed Equestrian Canada), the judges are somewhat biased against non-stock horse type breeds. For example, a so-so Arab/rider combo against a so-so stock horse duo, 95% of the time the later places higher, HOWEVER if you enter good non-stock horse type breed with a good rider against the same in the stock horse, your chances are evened up. For lower levels of riding & trained horse, stick with the stock horse for better placings.


Agreed, Waresbear. However, I always hate to see people doing the same old thing, just because that's the way it has always been done. I do hope some out there will step away from the crowd, if that is their choice and do things with their own breed of preference. If nobody puts them out there, the judges themselves, will never learn and be willing to put other breeds up. Judges can get stuck in a rut too.

Lizzie


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is the main thing you need to keep in mind I think.

Are you going to show, and how far are you willing to travel?

Is your horse going to be boarded?

How much money do you have to spend on all of this?

If your area has a lot of AQHA WP shows, compared to not as many Arabian shows? If you don't want to spend a fortune on gas, there you go.

But for me? I'd do QH, or Paints.


----------

